# how to keep facial hair soft?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I can bathe miss dixie and she loooks and feels soft and wonderful but as soon as she drinks her facial hair [beard] becomes stiff. Do you have this problem? Is it just in puppies while growing out hair? ideas please??


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We call it glue spit syndrome in my house. I use conditioner (Infusium 23) when I brush her and add a bit more after her daily face wash. This seems to really keep the stiffness under control.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 22 2005, 10:48 AM
> *We call it glue spit syndrome in my house.  I use conditioner (Infusium 23) when I brush her and add a bit more after her daily face wash.  This seems to really keep the stiffness under control.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83604*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

With Pico, it's his mustache. I use the PurePaws conditioning spray and spritz a tad on his mustache and comb it through with a steel comb. Keeps it soft. I also use the spray when brushing him at night because you can cause the ends to split and then their fur looks real scruffy.


----------



## Catherine (Mar 18, 2005)

I use the Infusium 23 leave-in treatment too. It's great for mats and brushing through the stiff face hairs. I also like to use Chris Christensen's Ice on Ice. I like the ice on ice because it coats the hair and helps keep it looking cleaner longer. I think it makes the hair shiny. The Infusium is great because you can get it locally and it's awesome on mats.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

So far, we are lucky. Maggie hasn't had that problem except if I don't wash her little face every day, the "staining gunk" will stiffen up between her eyes and on the top of her nose but she really doesn't have alot of that either....so guess I'd say we are lucky or else, it's YET TO COME! (Maggie is about a year and a half)

.\\ :lo

l:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 22 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I can bathe miss dixie and she loooks and feels soft and wonderful but as soon as she drinks her facial hair [beard] becomes stiff. Do you have this problem? Is it just in puppies while growing out hair? ideas please??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83568*


[/QUOTE]
i had the pure paws and was using it on her body. Didn't know it was ok to use on face too. i tried spritzing some onto my fingers and working it through the facial hair. it does the trick. She has some staining on her face, but I don't find much discharge coming from her eyes. maybe the worst is over where that is concerned. The stiffness was directly related to being wet from drinking throughout the day. That and maybe because i was washing her face w/ baby shampoo every day and not applying the pure paws conditioner.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wash the face first and let some conditioner (I use straight coat handler) sit on it while you bathe the rest of the dog. Put a little spray in conditioner on it daily. Spray it on your fingers and rub it in.

The ultimate solution is to band or wrap the hair to prevent the damage.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jul 24 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Wash the face first and let some conditioner (I use straight coat handler) sit on it while you bathe the rest of the dog. Put a little spray in conditioner on it daily. Spray it on your fingers and rub it in.
> 
> The ultimate solution is to band or wrap the hair to prevent the damage.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84160*


[/QUOTE]
Dumb question [again







What is coat handler? I have a cream conditioner from pure paws i use once a week that rinses out and the leave in spray I use daily with brushing. I wash the face daily with baby shampoo. is this too much? Thank you for info....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 25 2005, 07:11 AM
> *Dumb question [again
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Coat Handler is a brand of shampoo and conditioner I happen to like. 

You just stated exactly what your problem is. You are using baby shampoo and daily. Human baby shampoo is actually quite drying. I would use a tearless dog shampoo. I really like Absolutely Natural shampoo for faces. It is gentle, tearless, but works really well. I also wouldn't wash the whole face daily. I clean the corners of the eyes with a cotton ball and eye flush or waterless shampoo daily. Do the whole face wash every few days. For a waterless shampoo, spray it on the cotton ball then wipe the face. I use either Abs Nat Groom Aid or Proline self rinse.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jul 25 2005, 09:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coat Handler is a brand of shampoo and conditioner I happen to like. 

You just stated exactly what your problem is. You are using baby shampoo and daily. Human baby shampoo is actually quite drying. I would use a tearless dog shampoo. I really like Absolutely Natural shampoo for faces. It is gentle, tearless, but works really well. I also wouldn't wash the whole face daily. I clean the corners of the eyes with a cotton ball and eye flush or waterless shampoo daily. Do the whole face wash every few days. For a waterless shampoo, spray it on the cotton ball then wipe the face. I use either Abs Nat Groom Aid or Proline self rinse.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84465
[/B][/QUOTE]

I love the Proline self rinse. I got it based on JMM's recommendation some time ago. I love not having to rinse it out ... I put it in a squirt bottle and put some on Catcher's snout area and then comb it through and it does a fabulous job.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 25 2005, 10:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I love the Proline self rinse. I got it based on JMM's recommendation some time ago. I love not having to rinse it out ... I put it in a squirt bottle and put some on Catcher's snout area and then comb it through and it does a fabulous job.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84470
[/B][/QUOTE]

That stuff if great . I also got the whiten contioner and it is really good. It really whitens. I like pro line


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Jul 22 2005, 09:21 AM
> *I can bathe miss dixie and she loooks and feels soft and wonderful but as soon as she drinks her facial hair [beard] becomes stiff. Do you have this problem? Is it just in puppies while growing out hair? ideas please??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83568*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks. I'll look for it. I didn't realize the baby shampoo was a problem. Thought I was supposed to wash everyday. Thanks again


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been reading all these posts, and want to know what I should use on Matilda's hair, she has some long puppy hair and her adult hair. I have been thinking about getting her puppy hair cut off. I want to grow her hair long. What did you do when your babys hair was changing, did you cut the longer hair?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Nov 22 2005, 10:35 PM
> *I have been reading all these posts, and want to know what I should use on Matilda's hair, she has some long puppy hair and her adult hair. I have been thinking about getting her puppy hair cut off. I want to grow her hair long. What did you do when your babys hair was changing, did you cut the longer hair?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=122545*


[/QUOTE]
I have had it trimmed regularly since we brought her home. maybe someone whom grew all the coat out will respond and give you some sound advice. BTW, she is adorable!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I use a puppy shampoo on Boom's face. Tearless, smells good, and he's nice an soft. 

Boom doesn't really have the glue problem tho, fortunately for us


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> We call it glue spit syndrome in my house. I use conditioner (Infusium 23) when I brush her and add a bit more after her daily face wash. This seems to really keep the stiffness under control.[/B]



Speaking of Daily Face Wash. What is your routine? What do you use? Chulita's face gets dirty because she is ALWAYS sniffing around.


----------

